# How to use selenium toner?



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, normally I just develop my film rolls with the 4-step (developer, stop bath, fixer and water), I happen to have a bottle of selenium toner, how do I use it? Do I need the hypo clearing agent too? Thanks!


----------



## Helen B (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you want to use it for its archival properties or for adding density? You do need to wash properly before using it. Some give a short couple of washes, then use a combined KRST/KHCA bath, but I just wash completely (after using rapid fixer - this washes out easily) then tone, then wash again. Though I have done it for a long time, I'm not convinced that there is any need to use selenium toner on film for archival reasons, however.

Best,
Helen


----------



## ann (Oct 9, 2010)

I would second Helen's remark about the need.

Selenium is usually used with prints.  

Years ago speia type toners were used to protect film , but rarely these days.


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 9, 2010)

So now I have a selenium bottle to spare! (I really don't print silver/gelatin anymore) Thanks a lot for your reply!


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 10, 2010)

On film, the toner boosts contrast n makes the highlites sparke but this takes some experimenting. Also you'd have to shoot may frames of the same subject so you can afford to lose a few frames to experimneting till you get it at exactly the right density. 


.


----------

